# Is this rust on the frame rail bad?



## 94mustang (Aug 24, 2016)

I notice there is some bubbling occurring on the frame rail under the trunk. Is this something that I should be concerned about? Is this normal for an 8 year Cruze in the North? 

Thanks!


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

94mustang said:


> I notice there is some bubbling occurring on the frame rail under the trunk. Is this something that I should be concerned about? Is this normal for an 8 year Cruze in the North?
> 
> Thanks!


Yes that is rust and yes that is normal in my book. You can slow it down, but you can't stop it. Wire brush off the crud, spray on some rust reformer and top coat it. Otherwise at least occasionally spray on some Corrosion X or something similar on it.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Road "salt"/brine is the killer of cars. I try to wash the underbody in the winter regularly.


----------



## Diamond193 (Jul 28, 2019)

Can always get the car undercoated to. I had mt trailblazer done with this stuff and its the way to go for shur.









Home


NH Oil Undercoating's protective coatings are made to extend the life of all vehicles. Contact us today if you want to add safety and value to your vehicle.




nhoilundercoating.com


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Diamond193 said:


> Can always get the car undercoated to. I had mt trailblazer done with this stuff and its the way to go for shur.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have heard that just hides the rust and it continues under the coat. Seems logical?


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Welcome to the north / rust belt.
Road salts will cause this to happen. Best advice is protecive coating on the car when new and still clean. Regular washing in the winter helps, make sure the undersides get a good rinse.

Now that the car is up in years and rust has already started, stopping it is impossible. Some undercoating products may help slow it down. Others actually make it worse by trapping moisture, salt and dirt under them.

Application of a liquid rust converter and a thin coating of some type of a light oily product should help slow it down. The car must be well washed underneath and dry prior to doing this. Don't use asphalt or rubberized undercoatings.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Fluid Film works as well too.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> Fluid Film works as well too.


I have found from my own experience that fluid film works very well on fresh rust free areas, but seems to promote rust if applied over already rusted areas.

Also, don't apply it to thick.


----------



## 94mustang (Aug 24, 2016)

Would the stuff they put on at Krown Rust Control help slow this down any? I am always concerned when they do it there, they will spay too much damaging a sensor (had this happen to my Mustang's camshaft position sensor once).


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

94mustang said:


> Would the stuff they put on at Krown Rust Control help slow this down any? I am always concerned when they do it there, they will spay too much damaging a sensor (had this happen to my Mustang's camshaft position sensor once).


Possibly, but you would have had to of purchased the vehicle within the last two years and it cannot be more than 3 years old. That will get you a max warranty for the body panels of 5 years. Since yours is 8 years old - moot point.

Try looking at Corrosion X. Seems to be a similar product and you can put it on yourself.


----------



## LizzieCruze (Feb 17, 2014)

Before winter each year, I go to the manual car wash, use the wand, wash the underside, and then apply the wax under the car as well. Keeping my fingers crossed that this helps the car last longer. I haven't looked under it. I'll check it in the spring. 2014 LT


----------



## LizzieCruze (Feb 17, 2014)

LizzieCruze said:


> Before winter each year, I go to the manual car wash, use the wand, wash the underside, and then apply the wax under the car as well. Keeping my fingers crossed that this helps the car last longer. I haven't looked under it. I'll check it in the spring. 2014 LT


I live in Rhode Island. We use lots of salt!


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

It's obviously different this year, but most years, after the car has gotten dirty from a bunch of salt spray, we'll take it to the car wash, which has an underbody spray, to blast all that **** off. Helps this year that we're not driving to work every day, but if the car has to go out, it'll get a wash soon thereafter.


----------



## 94mustang (Aug 24, 2016)

As bad as this looks it is still much better than my 1994 Mustang. For some reason back in the 90s they used to put sheet metal behind the bumper cover, plus being rear-wheel drive certainly does not help. Luckily the Cruze just has plastic in this area.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

That's still pretty typical, depending on the vehicle. Some vehicles use that spot to put the interior exhausters.

For instance the RT (Dodge Grand Caravan/Chrysler Town & Country, similarly, the RM - the short-lived VW Routan): 




_Most_ vehicles do have full wheel liners back there, though.


----------

